# My DNP Adventure: Part 2



## jp0004 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

After a very successful 10 day run about a month ago, (193 to 186) I'm jumping back in.

I'll be running 250mg of D's caps ED for 30 days along with Benadryl and a multivitamin twice a day.

Plan to keep my diet fairly clean, eating a bit more post-workout.  Will still be staying in a caloric deficit.

I've got a lot of shit to do on a daily basis and the last run of 500mg for 10 days forced me to more or less put my life on hold.  I'm interested to see the results I can achieve with a lower dose over a longer time.  From what I understand the sides are much more manageable and I can actually still do shit.

Would you guys like to see a post everyday or just when something happens?  I'd like to provide as much as I can for future runners but at the same time I don't wanna be spammy.

I'll most likely be starting on Thursday night.  Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## aaron777 (Apr 5, 2016)

Id like to see the posts daily, i know I think about trying it and any and all info would be a good thing


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2016)

OP, post up your macros vs your TDEE. You already know to prioritize your fluid intake (think 6-7 liters of water daily) and you've got the multivites so good on ya'.

I personally prefer to run DNP at 250 over 30 days vs 500 over 15. Obviously the sides are less severe and I find I can still get a decent workout & don't feel or look as depleted (also retain less water) running the lower dose for the longer timeframe. You're running gear while you're on the DNP, yea? Post up your current cycle here too if you'd like feedback.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## jp0004 (Apr 6, 2016)

Macros are 40p/10f/50c vs 2620 TDEE. Planning on running a 500 cal deficit plus EC 2-3 times a day.  Workouts will be GVT for 30 days.

Most of my carbs will be coming from fresh fruit, mainly apples and bananas.  Easy to transport and easy to consume.  That and G2 to restore electrolytes.

When I was on 500 I was really struggling to get my ass in the gym.  I think I'll be able to get in the gym more consistently and as a result burn more fat.

No experience with gear, don't plan on running it.  I will post an update everyday, seems that people will get value out of it.  I'll try to keep it as interesting as I can.

Planning to carb deplete leading up to Thursday Night.  Will be popping the caps at bedtime.  Goal is 15-20 lbs for 30 days, I think it's attainable.

Anyone have any experience with frontloading the first few days?  Thought it might help to kickstart the furnace.


----------



## jp0004 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's the breakdown going into the 30 days, seems the cruising amount in my system will be 675mg.

I'm planning to frontload 500 mg for the first 2 days.  Here's what it looks like:

Apr 7 500mg 2 caps
8th 814 2 caps
9th 763 1 cap for rest of run
10th 730
11th 710
12th 697
13th 689
14th 684
15th 681
16th 679
17th 677
18th 676
19th 676
20th 676
Apr 21st - May 7th 675
May 8th 425
9th 268
10th 189
11th 119
12th 75
13th 47
14th 30 water weight gone
15th 19
16th 12
17th 7
18th 4
19th 3
20th 2
21st less than 1mg in system

Been carb depleting last few days, let's see if it helps...

Hype to get started tomorrow!


----------



## jp0004 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply guys.

So, that ended fairly quickly.  Took 2 caps last Thursday night and broke out in a full body rash within 12 hours.  Discontinued immediately.

Jumped on 50mg Prednisone for 3 days, cleared up pretty good.

Wasn't a total loss though, did learn from this experience.

First thing I think was I didn't give myself enough time between cycles.  Was barely 2 weeks since my last rash cleared and I hit my system again with the same stuff that caused it.  Think I need at least a month between cycles.

Second I had a very busy week leading up, didn't get enough rest before starting.  I'm sure that had something to do with it.

Third I think was the carb depletion.  These 2 factors combined with no energy was the icing on the cake.  I woke up the next morning feeling like absolute SHIT.  NO energy to do ANYTHING, plus a full body rash.  ****ing sucked.  I don't think I'll be carb depleting next time I try this.

But on the plus side, I lost a pound of fat so there's that.  Def not worth the 3 days of feeling like trash.

I'll be hanging it up for the summer, don't think it would be wise to jump on during the summer with all the shit I have to do.  I think my next attempt will be Oct/Nov.

Thanks for the input for this short little adventure guys, was in an interesting experience.  Looking forward to the next run!


----------



## yamivegeta (May 22, 2016)

Yeah I think the frontloading killed you off. Honestly don't think it's worth doing if you plan on doing a long cycle. Usually people just end the cycle with a few days on double the dose. Much less likely to get the allergic reaction that way, and probably same results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2016)

Was gonna ask why the benadryl from day 1. Was curious if you actually get the rash.

I have seen some who get it but keep taking it with benadryl and it never comes back. Then again others it gets worse with each run.

May not be for you.


----------



## jp0004 (May 26, 2016)

The rash this time was a smoother type, if that makes sense.  Just a solid red all around rather than then the lumpy burn victim look I got the first time.

Next cycle I'll stick with 250 with EC 3x a day for 20-30 days and no carb depleting.

Guess the Benadryl doesn't do much if taken preemptively.


----------



## harry12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Great log,


----------

